# 6' to 7' Bull Shark Matagorda Beach



## Chunk (Mar 3, 2009)

First post so don't be too harsh on me fellas!!

Left work early on Thursday hoping to get in some good fishing after the storm. Brother and his wife met me down there with camper and shark trailer in tow. Nothing biting Thursday evening so we dug into the Coronas and cooked on the beach.

Friday morning we go buy some sting rays at buddies and we are on the beach before sunrise. Fishing is slow and so is the bait. Finally manage to catch some live mullet and lady fish. set three lines out. One in each gut, the third being about 300 to 400 yds out. We wait and watch patiently and have some more Coronas. We wait a little while longer....Im getting hungry so I fire up two racks of baby back ribs. We eat and wait some more...finally around 3:30 we decide to reel em up and check the lines. My brother tells his wife he bets she cant reel the long line in. She goes for it. About 20 mins. later and a few beer breaks, she gets it to the 2nd gut. im in the water helping her pull the line in when my brother yells..."Shark!"

Im like, "sure buddy". I look up and see its dorsal fin and about jumped out of my britches. I couldn't believe it. We never knew it was there. He must have been on for a while because he was tired. We get him to the beach , snap a few pictures and release him as fast as we could. He went belly up a time or two but after a few minutes, he was all good and swam off. Only thing we saw or hooked all weekend. Needless to say, the Coronas were much better for some reason after that.

So the Christening of the new shark trailer goes to my Brother's wife. She is now addicted.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report and pics.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Nice shark. I saw you guys out there but we rolled further down the beach. It was slow all weekend.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Good report and awesome pics!:texasflag


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice, good catch.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good report,pics. and shark Chunk.We'll be expecting(hoping) for more.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice report I like the way you set baits out covering all three guts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WTG! Sweet catch!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report. Welcome to 2Cool.


----------



## Capt. Dually (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice catch Cooter!


Stay on 'em. D


----------

